# Bulbs from Wally World.



## Dfrost1189 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey, went by Wal-Mart today and saw some cheap hybrid Aponogeton bulbs and figured I will give it a try. I already have a few plants in and have been adding Flourish excel every other day. The ph floats around 7.0 and have eco-complete in my29 gal. My fish like to hit the bulbs around. Are these bulbs even worth it?


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

I've tried 3 packs and not one grew so... probably not worth your time.


----------



## Dfrost1189 (Jan 23, 2012)

Haha ok thanks


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

I tried one with 2 bulbs in it. One would have been an onion plant, if it hadn't molded. The other turned into a really really pretty dwarf water lilly (I'm planning on putting one in a pond this summer). Oh, did I mention I started with one and ended up with 4-5 from the same bulb?  

Definitively worth it, it took 3 weeks to see growth from my lilly bulb. And depending on the company, 30 days without sprouting, send them back and they'll send you guaranted sprouted ones. They were $3 for a pack, and for even just one plant, that's a great deal. I found the plant version of the lilly I got, $15! Just be patient, you might get something good.


----------



## RonB (Nov 7, 2011)

I bought the pack I think it had about 3 bulbs. I got 1 really nice plant but the other bulbs didn't grow.


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

I think I also heard putting them in the friidge for a bit makes them grow..... anybody else hear this?


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

z1200 said:


> I think I also heard putting them in the friidge for a bit makes them grow..... anybody else hear this?


I've heard the opposite actually, that you want to use warm water to soak them in. I would also recommend keeping them in a separate container from the tank until you know for sure they're sprouting.


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

I did a bit of research and some people say they grew after their heaters quit for a bit. Maybe like some flower bulbs have to winter to grow, I'll throw a few outside and see how they fare.


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

One just sprouted, so I wont be putting them outside. A lily I think?


----------



## ZachZaf (Jan 26, 2012)

I have bought probably 3 packs altogether of the mixed bulbs. usually 5 in a tub, and probably about 3 of them sprout, most come up pretty well, but who knows what the actual odds are...


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Ya I bought a pack that had about 6 bulbs in it and got an onion plant and a red arrow head Lilly. Then I bought another pack recently and got nothing out of them so there just hit or miss


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

I noticed that my tank temp. Was raised when it sprouted, not lowered. Maybe that helps.


----------



## ZachZaf (Jan 26, 2012)

they have a 30 day sprout guarantee... if they dont sprout in 30 you can send them back for a new one.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Yeah if ya'll are getting non-sprouters, send them back in! You get new plant for free, and they're already sprouted when they send them


----------

